# E Bay - how long to give buyers to pay?



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Im having trouble with a non paying winning bidder- I didnt list a certain time frame for payment to be made- how do you all handle that? how long do you give them to pay and where do you state in your listing your requirements?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

_eBay_ says a week, if I'm not mistaken. 

Have you contacted your buyer? If not, that would be step number one. I always assume a late payment is simply because the buyer forgot, or had a kid in the hospital, or something along those lines... So, I send a couple of friendly reminders _first_.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Currently you only have to wait for four days before filing a 'Have not received payment" through the Resolution Center. eBay will send them a payment reminder notice. Typically I leave it an as open issue for at least ten days.

On all of the Resolution Center items I have posted, I'd say maybe 25% eventually come through.

A common comment: My PC went down. Heck, surely they know someone with a Internet PC you can use for a little bit.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Ken Scharabok said:


> A common comment: My PC went down. Heck, surely they know someone with a Internet PC you can use for a little bit.


Nope - Where I live, if the internet is down, my whole area is down. Sometimes even the whole system if a server is switched(they have morons who work there sometimes) or the lines are "oops" cut.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, some buyers genuinly have computer or family troubles come up, and they forget/can't pay. However, that's not always the case. Non-paying buyers can be so frustrating, but it does happen every once and a while.
What I do, is say in all my listing descriptions that we require payment within 3 days of purchase. If they don't pay, I send them a reminder invoice, and if it's worth a lot of $ will contact them as well. If that fails, eBay allows you to open a 'unpaid buyer case' 4 days after the auctions ended. I believe the case has to be open for 1 week to give them time to pay. If they do not, you can close the case and you can they list the item again (or do second chance offer), and eBay refunds your fees.
Hope this helps! :thumb:


----------

